# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Source pour installer APEX

## big1

Bonjour,

il y a quelques annes la source pour installer APEX et sa base de donnes tait gratuite.

Est-ce toujours le cas?

Si oui y a-t-il des conditions pour pouvoir tlcharger?

D'avance merci.

----------


## vanagreg

Bonjour,

Tu peux installer une version gratuite de la base de donnes (Oracle XE) puis y installer APEX, qui est aussi gratuit.

----------


## big1

Bonjour et merci pour la rponse.

Avez-vous s'il vous plait le lien pour tlcharger?

Cordialement.

----------


## vanagreg

Oracle XE
https://www.oracle.com/database/tech...downloads.html

Oracle APEX
https://www.oracle.com/tools/downloa...downloads.html

----------


## big1

Merci et bonne journe.

----------

